# Job offered in Dubai - Attestation of documents



## Paddy123 (Oct 19, 2010)

Some advice please,
I have been offered a job with a large mullti national in the UAE. I have a total package of 24,000dirhams a month which includes car & accommodation allowance of 7,200 dirhams & the remainder salary of 16,800 dirhams. Presuming this is a comfortable salary for a decent lifestyle in Dubai & be able to save a decent bit every month? Any advice is welcome. Looking at renting down arousnd the JBR area.

Also, a query on attestation of documents, do you just get your highest qualification attested or all your qualifications? I have read mixed reviews on this one.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You won't be buying a porsche anytime soon but you should be able to get out for a pint and put away on that. Try to find out if your housing allowance is given to you or paid to a landlord, if given you to you should be able to save even a bit more on that allowance.

As for certs, I assume just a degree will do unless you've got specialist qualifications related to your job.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Unless otherwise requested by your employer, just one educational certificate. Might as well be your highest one.


----------

